
Landing Beta Test – Finance APP – Feedback Please - martinezdaniel
http://bankity.com/?utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=ad&utm_campaign=Facebook%20ad%202
======
dehugger
The wiggling content is very distracting and pulled my focus away from trying
to figure out what your app does. The same screenshot is in 3 different
places, and I am left with no real idea of what your app does, besides provide
a single circle graph of my bank account. I wouldn't consider "420" to be an
optimal number for a advertisement, although I did find it amusing.

I would suggest redesigning the page to make your app's core function more
readily apparent, ditch the wiggle content, use more explicit terms in your
top bar (the typing thing, not sure what you would call that), and use a much
greater variety of screenshots to show off more of your app's functionality.

